# Mengele would be proud



## Stormcat (Dec 21, 2015)

You all know who Josef Mengele was, right? The Evil Nazi doctor who conducted human experimentation on prisoners in the Concentration camps? Well, I'm looking for information on men Like him, who also conducted horrific human experimentation on a gigantic scale like he did.

The only other Person I can find like this is Shiro Ishii, A doctor who was doing the same thing on behalf of imperial Japan. Surely, there must be others out there.


----------



## ppsage (Dec 21, 2015)

Tuskegee syphilis experiment 
Matter of scale I guess.


----------



## Stormcat (Dec 21, 2015)

ppsage said:


> Tuskegee syphilis experiment
> Matter of scale I guess.



Hmm. I haven't done much research into those experiments, But I agree they were a terrible thing.

I was kinda hoping for the straight up horror you might see in the Texas Chainsaw Massacre or any other body horror films. Except real.


----------



## Sonata (Dec 21, 2015)

I do not know if this will be of any help - but none of it is in the style of the Texas Chainsaw Massacre.  The experiments were all real though, in the US, referring to unethical human experimentation.

It is a rather long article but well worth reading, and might give you some ideas.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unethical_human_experimentation_in_the_United_States


----------



## Riis Marshall (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello Stormy

Are you looking for references to doctors or scientists conducting unethical experiments or just evil people committing atrocities?

The two are distinct actions.

Or what about people like Werner von Braun whose rocket factories were filled with slaves who were literally worked to death on 800 calorie per day diets? Or maybe Henry Kissinger's Operation Phoenix in Viet Nam?

So are you looking for out and out gore or are you looking for monsters like von Braun or Kissinger whose achieved the same results while never getting their hands dirty?

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2015)

Here is a treat for you.:thumbl:

From Wikipedia:



> *Fritz Haber* (German: [ˈhaːbɐ]; 9 December 1868 – 29 January 1934) was a German chemist who received the Nobel Prize in Chemistry in 1918 for his invention of the Haber-Bosch process, the method used in industry to synthesize ammonia from nitrogen and hydrogen gases. This invention is of importance for the large-scale synthesis of fertilizers and explosives. The food production for half the world's current population depends on this method for producing nitrogen fertilizers.[SUP][1][/SUP] Haber, along with Max Born, proposed the Born–Haber cycle as a method for evaluating the lattice energy of an ionic solid.
> Haber is also considered the "father of chemical warfare" for his years of pioneering work developing and weaponizing chlorine and other poisonous gases during World War I, especially his actions during the Second Battle of Ypres.



This guy knows how to play both sides of the fence. Born in Breslau, Prussia (now Wroclaw, Poland) to a wealthy Jewish family he managed to effect huge impact on the human race for both good and evil yet remains an almost completely unknown figure to the public at large.(Not Hitler's stereotype Jew, I suppose):-k


----------



## Winston (Dec 22, 2015)

The Imperial Japanese used Chinese and Korean prisoners in horrific bio weapons tests.  They actually infected entire Chinese (civilian) districts with Bubonic Plague.  Air dropped Flea Bombs, I kid you not.  And they were somewhat effective.  

Many more than Ishii.  When you devalue "The Other", too many come along for the sick ride.


----------



## Stormcat (Dec 22, 2015)

Riis Marshall said:


> Hello Stormy
> 
> Are you looking for references to doctors or scientists conducting unethical experiments or just evil people committing atrocities?
> 
> ...



I'm looking for the ones with blood on their hands, in the literal sense. I'm writing a mad doctor character who tortures his captives with bleach enemas, vivisection, and other atrocities.


----------

